

Dragons, Memory and Navigating the Globe Using Only Your Wits - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/dragons-memory--navigating-the-globe-using-only-your-wits

======
205guy
Nice introductory article to Polynesian navigation, too bad the title is so
misleading (dragons?) and the quip at the end is wrong. Polynesian navigation
did almost die out, but the Polynesian Voyaging Society, a child of the
Hawaiian Renaissance, has worked hard to keep it alive. They now have more
than one reproduction double-hulled voyaging canoes traveling the world with
traditional navigators:

[http://www.hokulea.com](http://www.hokulea.com)

